# Anyone ever use drain-plug LEDs?



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone ever use drail plug mounted LEDs such as these?

http://www.theliquidlite.com/underwater_boat_light_installation.html

Thinking it would be good for night fishing and easy to install (and not require another hole). A little concerned about having a hole through the drain plug with something on the end that could get snapped off.

Would like to hear your review if you have used/installed them. Certainly open to your take even if you haven't used them.

Mel


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

While I have not used lights as your describe, I did install a set of Seablaze 3 lights on a 24 Ski boat. I am not all that good with tools and it was easy as you only have to drill one 3/8" hole for a small wire. I would not be afraid of installing this type of light myself.

On my Yellowfin and Viking I have the more traditional Ocean LED lights that require a much larger hole, I left those installations to the professionals.

Good luck. Underwater lights certainly add a nice touch to boat at night.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

Viking, 

What color lights do you run? Options on the Liquidlite are green, blue, or white. My (very limited) research revealed the following:

Green: best for swords
White: best for tuna
Blue: best for general night fishing in salt water

IMHO blue looks the best at the dock as well.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Me too!?*

I have thought about those lights too. 

I have a cat and putting one in each sponson seems like it would be great. (I think you posted before u fish out of a WC, me GB). 

I too, don't like the idea of drilling more holes in a boat. 

Plus, I trailer so I wonder about damage and possible leaking. 

The site has "testimonials" but those can be taken with a grain of salt. 

I went with a HydroGlow in green. It requires you to deploy/retrieve the light but puts out a good amount of light. 

The color is debatable and often is, but I think blue or green would be a good choice. I have a pool light that is LED and I can cycle the light to change the color. I unscientificly found that the colors penetrate in order from most to least are: blue, green, white, purple, red. 

I chose green based on it has been proven to produce, bio-luminescence given off by animals is green, and most importantly-I got a hell of a deal of 50% off when Half Hitch put the fluorescent HydroGlow on clearance when they brought in the LED version. 

Report back if you do/do not end up using the LiquidLite. They are cool.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I chose blue for all of my lights. I think blue looks best and I am not sure how much of a benefit they are for fishing. They do attract a lot of fish around the dock and while we overnight, (small baitfish, squid, flying fish etc..) but for whatever reason I just don't think of them as much of a benefit when fishing. Others will disagree, but it's my opinion.

Here is a link to my YF (before I sold it) with the lights

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/new-underwater-lights-yf-83397/


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

I think the green work best as an attractant, but the blue look best for the ladies...lol. I'm a fan of letting the spreaders do the work and not drilling any more holes in the boat.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

The drain plug blue LEDs are in. The install was super easy (besides the soldering long wires to run to the cockpit... I hate soldering). They only come with 6ft cords. For the price, they should come with about 30 ft. Also, the hex head between the light, and drain plug threads should be wider (between the light and the threads) and smaller in diameter. It's so large in diameter that we didn't have a wrench in our box to fit around it, and was so narrow, that the crescent wrench that we had to use could not fit between the boat and the light when we tightened it down. Had to get a bit creative.

We had to leave after the install, so haven't had a chance to check them at night. Will report back when we see them in the dark.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks cool. Very interesting idea. I guess you could drill a hole in any metal plug and mount a light to it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Let us see how they look. I might be looking into them for a couple of small boats. I have a set of Ocean LED's on my boat and they do look nice when running at night. As far as offshore fishing they will help if your anchored. 

If your ever in that "wrench" situation again grind down an open end wrench to fit what your working on.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

yea definitely let us know looked in to the drain plug led lights at marine max last year but didnt have any in stock at that time.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll be sure to snap some pics when we get time to play at night.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Drain plug LED's seem like a good quick fix if you want some light, but I don't think you will get the spread you are imagining with a single drain plug led. If you want to do it right go with the Ocean LED Amphibian lights. They are incredibly easy to install and affordable. Simply requires one small hole for the wiring and four small holes for the screws, plus some marine grade sealer. They are without a doubt the best bang for the buck in my opinion. 

Check out yachtlights.com for more options. They are awesome, I buy all my lights from them.


----------

